# Compromise for the Governor



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Curt Wells alluded in his most recent column in Dakota Country that there is a possibility that the waterfowl opener may be moved up a week.

Let's let the Governor move the pheasant opener up 1 week for an experiment in exchange for him getting the waterfowl opener moved up one week. The season usually ends due to freeze up and the ducks leaving rather than a calendar date.

The compromise would be that the first week would be for resident hunters only. Sounds great to me.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have always wished we had a early teal week. & The damn Pheasant thing has me so ****** off. I can screem !!!! I just hate to see pacifiers instead of keeping the momentum going. This may be the only real chance (other than the next election - if someone runs that cares ???) to actually make a difference in all this. Once the commercial folks get their ways. We will see even more ND residents give up. Or if you can't beat em join em. (alot of that has happened the past few years anyway) Hell!!! maybe I should just start looking for work in Siouxfalls SD or Nebraska or Kansas or Missouri - If ND is going to change & so is the weather. Why stay ??? Buffalo Commons is a possible reality. (I know the places I listed are not the most exotic. But I love ND and they are close to the same, prairie etc. - at least away from the bigger cities - and at least they are warmer) :smile:.........will this also move the youth season ahead ??? Poor kids will never shoot a greenhead.Cause they will always be eclipse.:roll:

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-03-08 18:46 ]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The governor has no say in opening the waterfowl season earlier.That change must come from the Dept.of Interior,since waterfowl are migratory.The past couple of years our GNF and the Central Flyway have proposed this and the Interior has said no.Sask.opened their duck season the second week in Sept last year.We should be able to also.With dry conditions on the horizon I doubt they would allow us to expand our season.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I guess I meant the governor could suggest and get behind this to try to make the change.

The season would not have to be expanded. Just move the entire time frame ahead 1 week. The season ends due to freeze up not because of the dates on the proclamation.

I was mostly making the suggestion as pie in the sky wishful thinking, and looking to the reaction for a 1 week residents only opportunity.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I like the early opener for residents idea. I don't think it has a chance for passing though. There's too much opposition for the resident hunters these days. That's sad.


----------

